# Solved: Windows Audio Service



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey I'm new to these forums and I'm not 100% positive this is where I'm supposed to be making this post but I'll try it out and see what happens.

I'm currently experiencing a problem with my windows audio service. Everytime my computer uses audio, whether it be through the internet browser (Latest version of Firefox), a game or Windows Media Player, my Windows Audio Service will stop as soon as I close whichever program I was using that was using sound. I'm running Windows XP on my machine.

I scan my computer a few times a week for malware, spyware etc...( I use Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and Spybot Search & Destroy, I also use EasyCleaner for removing temp files and cookies) I also run Avast! Home edition on my computer. I search for updates for all of the utilities I use prior to each use.

I've updated my audio driver, I've done it a few ways from just running the driver via the .exe file to uninstalling my audio device, deleting the old driver and running my new driver .exe to install my audio device. 

It's onboard sound...I'm not too sure what other information should be added here. If anymore information is required please let me know.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a little something to troubleshoot your sound problem:

If you have them, uninstall and then re-install your audio drivers. Sometimes this will fix a glitch.
Check that the Windows Audio service is set to Automatic and Started (Start => Run and type in "services.msc" {without the quotes}).
If it's missing, download and run this fix:
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Line 371 - Left
Open Device Manager (Start => Run and type in "devmgmt.msc" {without the quotes}).
Expand System devices, and check that 'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is present and is "working properly".
During the routine you may see "Driver is enabled but has not been started".
If it's not present, or not "working properly", or you get the above message, see at the end of this post.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio just on certain websites (flash video). Read the following:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_19166
=============================
If it's a case of just no system sounds (CD's play OK) - the beeps and clicks you hear when performing actions in Windows, download and run the fix here:
http://www.nosystemsounds.com/
=============================
If you have DirectX installed, go to Start => Run and type in "dxdiag" {without the quotes}
Run the Sound tests.
If you don't have it, you can download DirectX.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio at all, and you've ruled out any audio driver problem, then run these routines:
(You may want to print this off.)
First the hardware ... check that your card is being recognized by your computer.
Right-click on My Computer and select the Hardware tab.
Click on the Device Manager button and scroll down to Sound, video and game controllers.
Click the + sign to expand this section and make sure that your sound card is showing and that there are no yellow ! exclamation marks and no red X's against any of the devices listed.
If all is OK, proceed to check your software settings:
If you have a music file that's fairly long (10 minutes) or you can set to Repeat, open it and start it playing so you will know if you hit on a solution.
Go to Start => Control Panel => Sounds and Audio Devices.
In everything below, be sure to click the OK button after every window.
First, under the Volume tab
Check that the Device Volume slider is at least one-third way across.
Check that the Mute box is cleared (unchecked).
Check that the box Place volume icon in the Taskbar is checked.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that there are no Mutes and that the levels are at least one-third way up in all sections.
Click the Speaker Volume button and check that the levels are set somewhere in the middle.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that Speaker setup has Desktop speakers selected.
Click the Performance tab and check that both sliders are set to the far right.
Next, click the Audio tab
In the Sound Playback section check the selected Default Device. It should be set to your sound card and not your modem or anything else.
Click the Volume button.
Check that there are no Mutes and good levels (none at zero) for at least Volume, Wave, CD Player, etc.
Click the Advanced button. This is the same as you saw in the Volume tab, but re-check it anyway.
In the choice of speakers, Desktop speakers should be selected.
Click the Performance button.
Check that both the indicators you see are set to the far right.
Next, click the Hardware tab
In the list you see, highlight (select) your audio device from among the listed hardware (drives and other stuff).
Click the Properties button.
Check to see if it says "This device is working properly". If it doesn't we're looking at a driver problem.
Click the Properties tab (not the Properties button).
Expand the Audio Devices item (click the + sign) and select (highlight) your audio device.
Click the Properties button.
Check that the round "radio button" for 'Use audio features on this device' is checked.
Beside Status: it should say "Driver is enabled and working properly".
If no joy so far, back in the Hardware tab, click the Troubleshoot button.
You can run a series of tests from here.
==============================
'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is missing or not "working properly".
This fix may work, although this should normally be taken care of by reinstalling the audio drivers:
1. Insert your Windows XP CD and find swenum.sys - either in DRIVER.CAB or SP2.CAB. Copy it to the proper location noted above. Also put it in C:\Windows\System32\drivers. If you don't find it or can't do it, just skip to step 4.
2. Do a search in your Windows folder for machine.inf. There may be more than one location, but note down which one you select.
Open it (double-click) and locate (near the top) the line "ExcludeFromSelect=*". Put a semi-colon followed by a space at the beginning of this line to disable it.
3. Look for this line near the top: "SWENUM.CoInstallers.CopyFiles = 11 ; %windir%\System32".
"%windir%\System32" indicates that the file swenum.sys should (normally) be located in the C:\Windows\System32 folder.
Close machine.inf, saving changes.
4. Go to Control Panel => Add New Hardware. Follow the wizard and manually select to Add System Device. Click on 'Have disk'. Navigate to machine.inf. You will have to do a search in your Windows folder. In the list of Standard Devices on the left, select "Plug and Play Software Enumerator" on the right. Finish the installation.
Restart the computer.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

I've reinstalled the drivers already, inorder for me to get my audio back I always go to start > run > services.msc to start it again. It is set to automatic so I'm not sure about that. I use dxdiag to start my troubleshooting process. When my audio stops and I run dxdiag it says no driver installed yet there is. It's just that my Windows Audio service has been stopped. 

When I go to add hardware and search for hardware changes my audio device is still there. Another way for me to get my audio back is to uninstall my audio device in device manager then search for hardware changes. But then I found out that it was my windows audio service that stops.

I'm at work right now so I will have to give those other fixes a try. 

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> It's just that my Windows Audio service has been stopped.


Then try this reg file. Save it to your desktop and double click on it to merge it to your registry.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry for the late response, didn't have a chance to hop on last night and report my findings. I've tried everything suggested but I'm still having the same problem BUT on one of my restarts I had a generic host win 32 error and it closed. I'm going to fix that first and then see what happens after that...so now onto fixing that problem lol 

My guess is that my sound is tied into this problem, since I *think* the win32 process deals with services and DLL's which could explain my Windows Audio Service stopping. I have the windows update which was supposed to fix this problem or atleast I thought I did, and there are no available updates for me from Windows Update. When I get home I'll try a few fixes but I've never attempted to fix this problem before. If anyone has any suggestions that'd be great.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If the issue is related to the *Generic Host For Win32 Error*, try these possible fixes.

You can also read this.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Phantom, I'll try those when I get home.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome. Hope it helps.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I tried the 3 free fixes but the one you told me to read I have to pay for which unfortunately I'm unable to do at this time...and still get the error... time to do some more research on my end I suppose to see what other fixes I can come up with.


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

And here's the update.

My problem seemed to be fixed after I ran the win32 fixes + disabled the startup of a process that came with my audio driver (RTHDCPL.exe). My audio was working fine and I didn't encounter any errors. I came in here to report my findings after testing (Windows Audio Service didn't stop after 2 hours of test) when my computer received an error and closed a game I had running minimized (Warhammer Online). My audio problem then came back. I rebooted and I got the Generic Host Win32 Error again and my problem is back. 

The error that I received that closed the game was Authorization Error then it closed.

All I can say is...

What The Deuce!


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

*TEMP FIX*

If I leave the services.msc + my master volume control window open my service wont stop, it'll have to do for now till I figure out wtf is goin on


----------



## Calabrese (Mar 25, 2009)

Found my solution after lots of messing around

The win32 fix from windows and other various sources didn't work for me SO what I ended up doing was disable DEP for Generic Host Process for Win32

Don't know how safe that is but its the only thing that has worked thus far. Just thought I'd let you guys know incase someone has a similar problem or any feedback if disabling DEP for that process could potentially be harmful.

Calabrese


----------

